# Not good news........



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

the kitten passed away last night despite my best efforts to save her.  Mum is grieving, she is wandering around looking for the kitten and calling for her and Im doing my best to console her, it's such a shame there are no more kittens there to occupy her.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

OH NO !!!!!! 

i'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have lost your kitten do not really know what else to say.
RIP little kitty.
regards
sue


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

aww sorry to hear about your kitty. 
RIP litte one xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

so sorry to hear about yr little kitty


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news. It's really sad when this happens.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh no,  im so sorry to hear you have lost the baby kitten, r i p little one, x i wish you and mum well *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Im so sorry for mum,  she was my firstborn so she has always been a little bit special to me. Ive never had an only kitten that has died before.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

oh ...  shame - very sad news .... sorry you had so much trouble and your poor little queen ... please give her a hug from me. 

Rest in peace little tiny babe - nature is sometimes far too cruel.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh hun  xx

i agree with the fact nature's too cruel xx sometimes though some animals are too special for this world xx

i hope mum and you feel ok soon xxx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear....my thoughts are with you 
Rest in peace little one


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Awww gosh I bet it is very hard for Mum. Poor love.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that...hope mum settles down soon

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, god no!!! I'm so very sorry Angeli
((hugs)) for you. Hope your girl settles soon, such an awful shame for her*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear about your baby Angeli. Its incredibly sad for both you and her Mum. The heartbreaking side of breeding.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I am really sorry to hear about your baby Angeli. Its incredibly sad for both you and her Mum. The heartbreaking side of breeding.


Yes it's heartbreaking.............especially when mum doesn't want to give up on the dying kitten.  She wouldn't let me retrieve the kitten after it had gone, she just wrapped her paw around it and refused to move.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your little one  hope mum will feel better soon  x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Angeli, am so,so sorry for you and mum,it's so hard but am sure with your extra tlc you and she will pull together and get thru this awful time,thinking of you both


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Aww I'm so sorry, take care x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear, how horrible. I am sorry.

Liz


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP baby  

really sorry ...i have been through that about 10 weeks ago , its really upsetting for mum and us xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind comments........your support is really appreciated.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have only just seen this post, how very very sad, it brought a tear to my eyes, im so sorry to hear this, thoughts are with you, hope mum is ok,

RIP little one,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry to hear about your little one, luv n hugs jen


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your little baby,My thoughts are with you at this sad time.
RIP Little Baby. xxxxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh no! just seen this post. That's so sad, I feel so bad for poor Mum aswell


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just so sorry to hear this - it is so so heartbreaking when a kitten passes away. Please give the mum a cuddle from me.


----------



## urbaniteshaz (Sep 20, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear that, we lost one of our kittens last night as well, it was almost 24 hrs old we bottle fed and tried our best but it wasnt to be. thankfully Mum has four more to take care of. Have you considered fostering an orphaned bub as i have heard most cats will happily accept other kittens, this may ease mums despair.
chin up
shaz


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry, that's terrible how awful for you.

Mum needs lots of TLC.

RIP little one

Sue


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

awwww what sad news lots of luv to you and mum xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Angeli, how is Mammy cat doing and you too of course*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Angeli, how is Mammy cat doing and you too of course*


Hi Wendy,
Im okay, thanks for asking  and mum's getting back to her usual self now thankfully. I think she has adopted the male kitten I am keeping back - Marco. She follows him everywhere and washes him at every opportunity.  It's a good thing for her to get involved with one of my older ones.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh bless her, I feel so sorry for her  but at least she has Marco to keep her occupied


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> oh bless her, I feel so sorry for her  but at least she has Marco to keep her occupied


Thanks Bee.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her. Glad you are both feeling better. I know how heartbreaking it is*


----------



## dazkay (Sep 22, 2008)

soo sorry to hear about your kitten , i am new to this and would be gutted if this happened , rip little kitten , hope the mum gets over the loss ok


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad Mum and yourself are feeling better.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> the kitten passed away last night despite my best efforts to save her.  Mum is grieving, she is wandering around looking for the kitten and calling for her and Im doing my best to console her, it's such a shame there are no more kittens there to occupy her.


Very sorry to hear this sad news Angelina, Mother Nature being a complete biatch My thoughts are with you. C.x.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Very sorry to hear this sad news Angelina, Mother Nature being a complete biatch My thoughts are with you. C.x.


Thanks Chrissy it's really appreciated.


----------

